# plynulá clona



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
možná mi někdo pomůže rozumět té metafoře. Mluví se o hospodě, která uplně zůstala jako v starých časech. "Místní jako by se obrnili proti toku času. Vnitřní a vnější svět tu starousedlíkům prostě splýval v clonu plynuleji než v nějakým rádoby talijánským baru s robotí hudbou".
Spíš nevím tu: Vnitřní a vnější svět plýval v clonu plynuleji než...
Děkuju moc


----------



## zuzanadoma

Ahoj,

tak já se pokusím, ale budou to spíš asociace, je to obrazné a bez širšího kontextu trochu těžké (aspoň by se hodila doba a místo - pořád Topol? )

*Vnitřní a vnější svět* může mít různé významy, např.: vnitřní svět lidí v hospodě (=jejich myšlenky, pocity...) vs. realita
NEBO
prostředí hospody (o prostředí, které je něčím zvláštní a třeba pro lidi, kteří ho neznají, nesrozumitelný, se někdy říká, že je to "svět sám pro sebe") vs. prostředí venku
tedy potažmo třeba vzpomínky na staré časy (spojené s prostředím hospody) vs. moderní svět venku (k tomu pak ten bar a roboti).
Určitě jsou možné i jiné výklady nebo variace...

*Clona* - myslím, že tady to je něco, čemu se někdy říká kouřová clona - tedy kouř, přes který není vidět na druhou stranu ... tady by to odpovídalo zakouřené hospodě, kde pro kouř taky někdy skoro není vidět z jednoho konce místnosti na druhý 

... ale zajímavé je spojení té clony (která jakoby odděluje) a obratu *splýval plynuleji*, který naznačuje nějaký pozvolný přechod z jednoho do druhého, tedy spojení.

Když si to čtu, vidím kouř, který rozmazává kontury věcí, i těch protikladných (venku a vevnitř, ať už to znamemá cokoli, staré časy a "nové časy"), a tím je vlastně spojuje, ten protiklad není už tak ostrý...

Ufff, ptala jste se, paní učitelko, co tím chtěl básník říci? 

To jsem zvědavá, jestli mi to ostatní nějak okomentují.

Hezký večer.


----------



## winpoj

Já jsem se na tuto otázku neodvážil odpovědět, protože tomu taky moc nerozumím. Asociace by se mi nesly na podobné vlně jako u Zuzany. Ale opravdu nevím, jestli vnitřní a vnější svět znamená hospoda versus zbytek světa, nebo myšlenky štamgastů versus objektivní realita. Tím pádem ani nevím, co od čeho odděluje ta clona.

Nicméně kdybych v nějakém zahraničním textu četl pejorativní poznámku o rádoby českém baru, tak se urazím a dál nepřekládám.


----------



## werrr

Smysl mi uniká, ale i tak to pro představu mohu zkusit přeložit do angličtiny:

Místní jako by se obrnili proti toku času. Vnitřní a vnější svět tu starousedlíkům prostě splýval v clonu plynuleji než v nějakým rádoby talijánským baru s robotí hudbou.

The locals were as if they were resisting to the flow of time. For the  autochtons, the inner and outer world here simply has been blended into a curtain in a more smooth way than in a would-be Italian bar with robotic music.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to je pořad Topol, doba je ted a pivnice zůstala jako byli pivnice v starých časech, za komunisty.
Zuzana: zajimavé jak vidíš vnitřní-vnější svět: já jsem myslela že jde o intimní světu proti realita, možná jsou oba možné.
Winpoj: Neurazím se protože mně se taky nelibí ty všechny zahraniční restaurace a lokaly v Praze. V Praze knedlíky a pivo, v Řimě spagetty a dobré vinečko.
Werr: diky moc za překlad
Clona: mě v tomto kontextu trošku zmate... jak řiká Zuzana clona odděluje...
mh... nevím
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Nic ve zlém, werrre, ale ten Váš překlad do AJ má podle mě dosti značné vady. Sloveso "resist" se nepoužívá s předložkou "to" (you resist something). Kromě toho přeložit "obrnit se" jako "resist" je dosti nepřesné. Slovo "autochthon" (pravopis) lze obtížně použít pro překlad slova "starousedlík" (asi bych zde použil "old-timers"). Komparativ adjektiva "smooth" zní "smoother", nikoli "more smooth". Rádoby zde myslím nelze přeložit jako "would-be" (spíše něco jako "bogus"). "Talijánský" je hanlivý výraz, který není možné překládat stejně jako "italský" (je třeba vybrat některou z "ethnic slurs" - ginzo, wop...). Ani ten předpřítomný prostý čas (has been blended) tady vůbec nesedí.


----------

